# she grabs me



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

En anglès, "to grab" en general diria que és "agafar, arreplegar", però m'ho he trobat en un context que no sé com dir-ho:

Són dues dones enamorades del mateix home. Una és una histèrica molt gelosa que munta escàndols cada dos per tres. L'altra és més jove i tranquil·la, i mentre ella en pugui tenir "la seva part" (de l'home), no li importa que no sigui monògam... Bé, doncs resulta que parlen per telèfon i es tiren els plats pel cap. Després la noia jove i tranquil·la deixa una nota a l'home i li ho explica. Al final diu:

_"Sorry if I blew my top but she grabs me."
_
"To blow your top" és com emprenyar-se molt... el que més em lliga per "she grabs me" és que "m'encén" o una cosa així...

Com ho veieu?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## xarruc

"m'encén" és l'única cosa que m'ocurre, des de la contexta, encara que no he sentit mai aquesta construció.

Hi ha varias frases fetes per explicar "m'encén" com p.ex. "She gets my goat", "she (really) gets to me", "She rubs me up the wrong way". Potser "She grabs me" és una abreujament d'una frase semblant.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Xarruc! Ho deixaré així, doncs. M'he descuidat de dir que és en els anys 30, potser té alguna cosa a veure que no et soni...

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## chics

Hola!

Tampoc se m'acut res millor que "m'encén". _To grab_ sempre té una connotació de brusquedat i rapidesa.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Chics! T'hauré de subcontractar, avui!


----------



## RIU

Ja se que no es gaire dels anys 30... _em posa a cent_.


----------



## betulina

Ei, RIU, hem coincidit! Jo també ho havia pensat (de fet havia pensat "em fot a cent"), però tens raó, no és gaire apropiat en el context i m'ha envaït el dubte, un cop més, de si és correcte o no... 

Gràcies!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Ei, RIU, hem coincidit! Jo també ho havia pensat (de fet havia pensat "em fot a cent"), però tens raó, no és gaire apropiat en el context i m'ha envaït el dubte, un cop més, de si és correcte o no...
> 
> Gràcies!


 

Ja que es dels anys 30 pots dir que _em posa el galop_, o _em posa a 20_...


----------



## ampurdan

"Em treu de polleguera", jo no ho dic mai, però a la tele se sent força. Segons el GREC, però, hauria de ser "em fa sortir de polleguera"...


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Ampurdan! "treure (o fer sortir) de polleguera" també és una bona troballa! Gràcies!


----------

